# Northwest Bee Supply Biz practices



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

vote with your feet. do business elsewhere as much as possible. try not to get into a war you may need this outfit, like them or not.


----------



## W.Woodland Beek (Jun 10, 2016)

Not trying to get into a "war". Just stating the facts and my opinion. Readers can draw their own conclusions. People (especially new beeks) need to know what level of customer service they can expect. I wouldn't buy anything from NWB again, there are other options. Glad I had better support my first year of beeking.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

W.Woodland Beek said:


> Not trying to get into a "war". Just stating the facts and my opinion. Readers can draw their own conclusions. People (especially new beeks) need to know what level of customer service they can expect. I wouldn't buy anything from NWB again, there are other options. Glad I had better support my first year of beeking.


 i appreciate your good attitude.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about your bad experience. I have bought a dozen or so packages from Mike over the last several years and have been happy with my experience. He replaced two queens for people I know, 1 dead in the package and another that wasn't laying after 2 weeks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I consider it normal for a package to supersede. I also consider it a good thing as you'll get a locally mated queen out of it. Unfortunately as far as a poor queen, that has become the norm.


----------

